# elleste solo



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi 

i have been searching for advice on elleste solo , i am now on day 14 of 18 day wait and i have finally cracked ! , not tested but i wanted to know if elleste solo can delay af ? thanks in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

All hormone replacements can affect your periods and potentially delay them. Only way to know for sure is to test


----------

